# Teichvlies auf Folie?



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
wir überlegen uns, ob wir nicht nur unter, sondern auch auf der Folie ein Teichvlies verlegen sollen, da wir einen Hund haben, der vielleicht auch mal mit den Füßen im Wasser steht. Also um die Folie zu schützen. Ist das wohl sinnvoll, und was für ein Vlies sollte das dann sein? Und wie befestigt man das im Teich? Mit Silikon an die Folie drankleben? Oder nur mit Steinen beschweren? Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung.

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Carola,

ich habe das so gemacht und ich werde es wieder so machen - nicht wegen des nicht vorhandenen Hundes sondern wegen der Kinder.

Das Vlies habe ich einfach auf die Folie gelegt. Dann das Substrat drüber (in meinem Fall Sand).

Vlies habe ich bei http://www.teichbedarf24.de/ bestellt, da ist es nicht weiß sondern grau - damit wirkt es im Sand unauffälliger!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

ja, Kinder sind bei uns auch ein Thema. Wir sind am Überlegen, ob wir auf der einen Seite des Teiches so eine Art kleinen Spielstrand für unsere anlegen. Ist aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift die Idee.

Welches Vlies hast du denn genommen? Ist das 300 wohl ausreichend für Hundekrallen?

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Carola,

wenn Du Kinder hast (und gelegentlich schwache Nerven), dann gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten bei einem Folienteich (meine Meinung):

A) Entweder machst Du den Folienrand absolut spielsicher, nicht dass Du immer kontrolieren mußt, ob da nicht doch was ausläuft, weil wieder mal die Kinder (und auch sonstigen Leute) nicht aufgepaßt haben und die fixierenden Randsteine gelockert haben o.ä. oder

b) Du machst eine alternative Spielstelle auf. Bin ich grad dabei, wenn Du noch ein paar Tage wartest, hab ich Bilder. Diese Spielstelle wird so sein, dass kein Wasser weglaufen kann (hoffe ich   ).

Ob das Vlies hält gegen Hundekrallen - mmh - dazu kenne ich mich mit Hunden zu wenig aus. Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall sicherstellen, dass das Vlies festgeklebt ist an den Randstellen, sonst rupft der das doch mit aus? Aber hier sind eindeutig die Hundebesitzer gefragt - ich spreche nur von Theorie!

Für den Spielplatz hab ich das 500er Vlies für drüber bestellt - sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

also,das Vlies gegen Hundekrallen wirkt - bezweifle ich ganz stark!!

Ich selber habe zwei Hunde, die glücklicherweise nicht in den Teich wollen  

Aber die Krallen sind schon recht scharf. Es kommt natürlich auf die Rasse der Hunde an!

Bei unseren Schäferhund sind die Krallen regelrecht stumpf gegen die vom Labrador.

Am Teich habe ich eine Stelle, wo die Hunde rein könnten- wenn Sie wollten, habe dort im den Bereich die Folie doppelt gelegt und natürlich noch Vlies darunter.

Also am besten, wo der Hund vieleicht mal steht - Folie doppelt(Reststück),Vlies drüber und dann dein Substrat.

Da biste dreifach abgesichert und wohl auf der sichernen Seite  

Aber wie schon gesagt -  Erfahrung hab ich nicht.



Ps. Was für ein Hund haste denn?


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

bei dem entsprechenden Vlies gehe ich schon davon aus, dass es vor Hundekrallen schützt. Ich habe 500er in meinem Teich und habe vor der Verlegung einfach mal probiert, es mit einer Schere zu durchstechen. Das war nur mit erheblichem Kraftaufwand möglich.

Es ist aber wirklich wichtig, es so zu befestigen, dass es nicht ohne weiteres verrutschen kann. Mir fällt im Moment aber nichts ein, wie man das am besten bewerkstelligt.

Thorsten hat sicher aber auch nicht Unrecht. Wenn Dein Hund auch in dem Teich spielen darf, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass die Folie das auf Dauer auch mit "Vliesschutz" nicht aushalten wird. Das Vlies kann daher auch nur als Schutz dafür dienen, dass der Hund mal "versehentlich" in den Teich geht. Ansonsten hat er dort aber nichts zu suchen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Harald,

das soll schon ein Naturteich werden und keine Hundebadewanne  .

Aber man muss ja für alles gerüstet sein und ich will nicht dauernd so furchtbar aufpassen müssen. Wie ist denn das 500 Vlies von der Dicke und der Verarbeitbarkeit her?

@Susanne: Genau, eine Spielstelle, so was hatten wir uns vorgestellt. Damit die Kids nicht immer rund um den Teich am Spielen sind. Bin auf deine Fotos gespannt!

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hi Carola,

hab jetzt schonmal ein paar Fotos von der Baustelle eingestellt und beschrieben, wie ich mir das vorstelle - vielleicht hast Du ja auch noch ein paar Ideen? Habs bei mir in meiner Uservorstellung reingemacht!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

ich habe auch Teichvlies auf der Folie, allerdings um die Ansiedlung von Kleinstlebewesen zu fördern. Ob das für Hunde reichen würde, weiß ich nicht. Man kann dem Hund allerdings beibringen, daß er vor dem Teich stehen bleiben muß. Die artgerechte Haltung wird dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt. Der trägt auch jedes Mal Schmutz mit rein.
Ich mache mir eher wegen der Kinder Gedanken. Wir haben einen 6-jährigen Sohn, der natürlich auch andere Kinder mitbringt. Deshalb haben wir ca 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ein Gitter (Edelstahl), um das Schlimmste abzuwenden. Die Kinder dürfen an einem kleinen Bachlauf spielen. Deine Idee, eine (sichere) Spielecke einzurichten, finde ich sehr gut. Sie vom Wasser fernzuhalten ist bei Euch wahrscheinlich genauso unmöglich wie bei uns. Viel Glück!

Tschüss, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

hi carola,

ich habe in meinen teich unter die steine das weiße flies aus dem straßenbau. da werden bestimmt keine krallen durchgehen, ist sogar wurzelfest. 1 quadratmeter 1€


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo galrian,
wo bekommt man denn diese Vlies?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

ich habe es von schellstede, das ist hier im norden ein baustoffhandel. es ist auf eine rolle, maße sind 4m breite bis max. 20m länge.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Danke! Werde mich mal umgucken!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

da ich keine Reste mehr von dem Vlies habe, kann ich die Dicke nur schätzen.... ich würde mal sagen, es ist ca. 5 mm stark. Verlegen läßt es sich ganz problemlos. Ich habe einfach ein paar Steine drauf gelegt und anschließend den Kies drauf geworfen.

Mittlerweile kann ich es auch aus rein optischen Gründen nur empfehlen, ein Vlies auf die Folie zu legen. Da Kies, Substrat und dergleichen immer mal ins Rutschen kommen kann (und sei es auch nur an den Stufenenden) würde man ohne Vlies sofort die Folie sehen, mit dem Vlies aber nicht.


----------

